# moving to Milan - one way van?



## enigmamma (May 15, 2010)

Hi there,
Does anyone know of a one way van rental company that operate between Scotland and Italy. I am beginning to despair of finding such a thing and don't really want to drive from Milan to Edinburgh and back again if I can help it, the cost per km is prohibitive. We only have 7 cubic m to move - we packed everything, sold what we could and moved ourselves (including our 14 month old son) in March, but we really need to move our things so we can stop straddling 2 countries and I can read some books.
Any and all help would be gratefully received.
Georgia and Claudio


----------

